
Program your Finances: Command-line Accounting - zrail
http://bugsplat.info/2010-05-23-keeping-finances-with-ledger.html
======
mahmud
Ahh, fuck! Drew Crampsie (<http://tech.coop/index>) runs a Lisp friendly VPS
hosting company and he said they use Ledger for their accounting.

I took a look at Ledger and decided it was too clumsy to integrate C++ into
Lisp at the FFI level, specially for a web app (you don't want bad C/C++
bringing down the house) so I have been putting off wrapping Ledger as a
service for months now, and decided to write my own toy accounting utilities
in Lisp, which in turn call out ledger, instead.

What I didn't know what was Ledger has a Common Lisp version (cl-ledger)
written by the author himself. Facepalm!

~~~
zrail
cl-ledger is sort of on indefinite hold. I don't know if it ever got the point
of feature parity with cpp-ledger, but it might have gotten close. Ledger v3.0
will have comprehensive python bindings, which is one step closer especially
for a webapp.

edit: on second look it seems to have feature parity with v2.6.1, which would
get you pretty far.

~~~
mahmud
I just contacted johnw and took over the maintenance of cl-ledger.

~~~
zrail
Nice! Good to hear.

------
sivers
A huge OMFG thanks to zrail for posting this. I had never heard of ledger, and
had just started coding my own CLI-capable double-entry accounting system from
scratch. Diving into Ledger now, and thrilled. Thanks again.

~~~
zrail
Glad I could help! The mailing list is very good if you have questions.

------
steve19
The haskell port is HLedger:

<http://hledger.org/SCREENSHOTS.html>

~~~
zrail
It's funny, I've never actually looked at haskell, let alone HLedger. I think
maybe I'll take a look.

------
smichael
Here's the ledger 2.6 manual as html
(<http://joyful.com/repos/ledger/doc/ledger.html>); for ledger 3, see the
command-line help for latest options.

------
mkramlich
I made a similar tool for my own use, in Python.

